# Mud Jam (st lucie)



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

Just curious if anyone is planning on going to st lucie mud jam, usually has a pretty good turn out, with some decent mud.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

We were going to but after looking at it, it seems very very small......so think we might just wait til ryc or devils at the end of the month


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

yeah i wanted to goto rnyc but ill be out of town :34:


----------

